# Big up to Highmoor North bloodhounds !



## henmother (11 February 2018)

Wow , I have just popped my hunting cherry and had the best time ever! It exceeded my expectations and I think horse has found his true calling . A friend recommended the bloodhounds to me as I love the idea of hunting but not the killing of animals bit, even if it's accidental . That's just not my bag , if it's yours , that's fair do's . 
Travelled just over an hour , was met and helped into my parking space . Tacked up and rode along to the start point , don't know what the correct term is . The hunt secretary introduced herself and took my cap , and gave me a little shot of port which went down a treat . Everyone was so friendly and welcoming, much more so than a lot of other horsey events I've been to , it made for a refreshing change . The bloodhounds were brilliant , not as shouty as I'd expected , horse wasn't bothered one little bit by them . Rode over some fantastic ground , great jumps on the route , although I only jumped one as most of them were too big for me . Horse could have managed them but I wanted to take it easy for my first time, and I'd get wrong off partner / family / spinal surgeon , if I come off .  I usually have good brakes on horse and had changed bits in the event of him being excited. I underestimated how keen he was , oops, he was having the time of his life !  We weren't dangerous or reckless, just fast , we kept up with the rest  , hurrah !  When we got back there was sandwiches and hot drinks to enjoy with the other riders . We had an amazing time , only one hairy moment , I caught a leather on a post and needed up losing it . I had no idea it had come off- don't have much feeling in legs (t12 incomplete paraplegic)  pesky webbers , thankfully my lovely ride partner/ yard owner saw it come off and got off and retrieved it. Typically it had landed in the middle of a big muddy puddle . I ended up ride his neck and started to slide but managed to shufty myself back into the saddle . Cries of , " well sat," rang out . We got a bit behind but caught up . 
Seek out Highmoor North Bloodhounds on Facebook , they also have a nice website . I wish there were more bloodhounds in the north east as I'd seek them out and get involved . Sorry for babbling , I'm still in the post hunt buzz. Anyway , best get my best boots cleaned , they are caked with mud, jods are pebble dashed with charts too , but It was totally worth it , great fun . 
Thankyou Highmoor North Bloodhounds , look forward to seeing all you lovely people again


----------



## Shay (11 February 2018)

I'm so glad you had such a great time.  All hunts now - regardless of name - are basically in the entertainment industry.  Folk pay for a cracking good ride in lovely country.  Different types of hunt have different speeds over different country.  But the bottom line is a great day out.   So glad you enjoyed yourself and the community has another hunt convert!


----------



## henmother (12 February 2018)

Thankyou kindly Shay  I am aching all over today , think the horses massage mitt will be coming home from yard today for my muscles ! I'm most certainly converted to bloodhounds , magnificent dogs , a fun day out over some beautiful land . I've taken part in endurance / pleasure rides but the competition element means people are pushing on rather than all sticking together and really loooking out for each other . I really enjoyed that aspect and in the words of Arnie , " I'll be back."


----------



## Leo Walker (12 February 2018)

I am in awe of you for getting out there and doing that. Sounds like you had an amazing time!


----------



## Hepsibah (12 February 2018)

I'm in Cleveland so the Highmoor is my local pack if I ever get brave enough to go. It sounds as though it would be lots of fun if I do! Do you think you're going to go again?


----------



## henmother (12 February 2018)

Thankyou Leo Walker, I can honestly say it was one of the best experiences I've had with the hoss , partly because I knew he was having such fun ! I like to give him a mixed bag of activities so he doesn't get bored of doing the same old same old . Since passing my towing test last year and buying a little second hand trailer ( which took years to save for ) we can get out and about . Lost my confidence a bit after he went over the breach bar on our first outing &#55357;&#56862; I'm lucky to have a super supportive yard owner , and fellow liveries are a MASSIVE help too as my partner is a horsephobic after one almost killed me .


----------



## spugs (12 February 2018)

Ive been out with the Highmoor North a few times and its brilliant. Really friendly people and very good fun. Lots of canters/gallops in fields and not just hours of trotting on roads like elsewhere. 

Hepsibah join the Facebook page and get yourself along, even if you follow on foot to see what you think first. Everyones very nice and helpful.


----------



## henmother (12 February 2018)

Hepsibah said:



			I'm in Cleveland so the Highmoor is my local pack if I ever get brave enough to go. It sounds as though it would be lots of fun if I do! Do you think you're going to go again?
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait to go again but will have to wait until there's one closer to me as most are over two hours away and that's too far for me to tow , especially after having my arms pulled out the whole way .  Go for it , they're a super friendly bunch , if you don't fancy jumping you don't have to , you can go round them . Nobody thinks any less of you for not jumping . Loved the atmosphere , everyone was happy and smiley . Go for it , there's a few left that won't be too far away for you . Go on , do it


----------



## spugs (12 February 2018)

Boltby at the end of the month is the next one thats less then an hour away. I think thats it then till next season starts. Im looking forward to it already &#128513;


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

sounds like a great day. 

My little cob loved hunting more than anything else even though he had only ever been occasionally. The most I took him was our last year when he was 22/23 and had meets close enough to hack to and our local hunt were so lovely and friendly even though they only saw us once a month tops. We used to tag on with one of the older lady who was a hound expert/decided on the breedings etc so fascinating. We popped the odd small thing but didn't jump much as we didn't need to/I was a bit precious about him by then.


----------



## henmother (14 February 2018)

Ester that's a lovely , I hope when mine gets to that age we can still be making memories too .


----------



## Boulty (22 February 2018)

I'm based nr Leeds and specifically go out with Highmoor when their meets are close enough and I'm not working / already committed to other things for the reasons you describe (I aim for about once a month but cancelled meets due to awful or frozen ground and life have gotten in the way a bit of late!).  Have always found everyone very friendly and always had a good day even when the weather's a bit interesting and pony always very much enjoys himself. Have also had assistance freely given when loading naughty horses (not mine, just a friend I gave a lift to)  and erm pushing the lorry out of the pothole that it had discovered.   If you can manage to get to any of the meets in the Forestry at any point do, the scenery is stunning and being in the middle of the forest listening to the hounds is something else


----------

